# Exhaust work in the Phoenix area.



## jctaudiodesigns (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all, I am looking for a recommendation for some exhaust work here in Phoenix/Tempe/Mesa/Gilbert area. I want to cut out the resonator and install a crossover.


----------



## Loms1977 (Nov 20, 2008)

Talk to John Thompson or Doug Driggers at ADS Auto Repair in Chandler. They have a great shop there with lots of experienced techs in both performance and general service. They also have a dyno and do a LOT of tuning work. The best shop out there IMO, but you get what you pay for; they are not the cheapest around.

The shop is off 56th St. and Chandler next to the Harley Davidson dealership.

If you want you can name drop, tell them Derek Lombardi recommended them to you.


----------

